# Salted shrimp in Destin/Okaloosa?



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

I'm gearing up for my annual pilgrimage to the Destin area and was wondering if anyone's tried or had success with salted shrimp as bait in that area. I was introduced to it in Virginia (Newport News area), and had a lot of success with it up there, but the water (and the fish) are very different. 
For those unfamiliar with it, you take fresh peeled shrimp (from the supermarket is OK), cut them in half, and layer them in some Tupperware with lots of kosher/coarse salt and refrigerate for a few days. The salt cures the shrimp and toughens them up so they stay on the hook very well, and they don't need refrigeration as long as you leave them in the salt. And (up there, at least) the fish (blues, croaker, stripers and small sharks) loved 'em! 
Anyone heard of this or tried it?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You could use them for tipping jigs for pompano.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

Salted or brined shrimp should work well. I've used it all along the Gulf Coast with good success. I've caught whiting. pompano, redfish, croaker and numerous other species on the brined shrimp. I seem to have better luck buying fresh dead shrimp from a seafood market or supermarket and then brining them as opposed to buying frozen shrimp, thawing them and them brining. Good luck!:fishing:

There is a large seafood/shrimp market in Destin where I've bought shrimp for brining. Can't remember the name of it, but it's on the main drag and has blue metal roofing. It's a pretty big place, so it's hard to miss. If you need tackle, check out Half Hitch or BPS. They're also on Highway 98.


----------



## zr92 (Apr 19, 2009)

mwhuffman said:


> There is a large seafood/shrimp market in Destin where I've bought shrimp for brining. Can't remember the name of it, but it's on the main drag and has blue metal roofing. It's a pretty big place, so it's hard to miss. If you need tackle, check out Half Hitch or BPS. They're also on Highway 98.


The place is called Sexton's Seafood


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know why it wouldn't work. I have brined cigar minnows with good success. I talked to a guy that said he gets stale shrimp from his friends then parboils them to toughen them up a bit.


----------



## Creative1 (11 mo ago)

Coffeeguy said:


> I'm gearing up for my annual pilgrimage to the Destin area and was wondering if anyone's tried or had success with salted shrimp as bait in that area. I was introduced to it in Virginia (Newport News area), and had a lot of success with it up there, but the water (and the fish) are very different.
> For those unfamiliar with it, you take fresh peeled shrimp (from the supermarket is OK), cut them in half, and layer them in some Tupperware with lots of kosher/coarse salt and refrigerate for a few days. The salt cures the shrimp and toughens them up so they stay on the hook very well, and they don't need refrigeration as long as you leave them in the salt. And (up there, at least) the fish (blues, croaker, stripers and small sharks) loved 'em!
> Anyone heard of this or tried it?


----------



## Creative1 (11 mo ago)

By the way… I buy Pool Salt, the Diamond Crystal Brand (big crystals like kosher salt) in 40 lb bags for about $7.00. It’s 99.8% pure and has no additives (like iodine).


----------

